# Cow with a wet noise



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I have a cow with a wet sweetly looking noise, she doesn't seem like anything is wrong, eats & drinks good, I just noticed it today. The other 3 younger ones also have wet noises, I never noticed it before, could this be a sign of something starting to be wrong ??

I don't have a head chute or any way to give then a shot, is their any feed-able antibiotics ?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

If there's no discharge from the nostrils, you have nothing to worry about. Cows lick their nose all the time, just like your dog does. I'll bet your dog has a wet nose too, and that's a good sign.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I will be checking them today, I know they have a moist nose most of the time but this time it had sweat beads almost...


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Bovine with wet nose but no noticeable discharge is fine BUT dry nose indicates fever


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

SCtrailrider said:


> I will be checking them today, I know they have a moist nose most of the time but this time it had sweat beads almost...


What looks like sweat beads, OK, just like a wet nose being OK, as long as there is no discharge from the nostrils, they are eating/drinking OK, they are usually quite OK.

Larry


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Chris, just wondering how has the rain been there? If like my area of SC the ground is very wet. If they are still grazing then would expect their nose to be wet from the ground moisture.


----------

